# Pathology Results



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi! I had P/T, right side & isthmus removed Aug.12, I'm feeling better and went back to work this week! I saw my surgeon last Mon., Aug. 26 he is happy with my progress but my pathology report had not come in yet?! He said he'd call me with the results...well today I spoke with his nurse and he wants to see me....I go in Friday at 3:30pm....now I'm scared!! What can't he tell me on the phone?!? I'm not going to sleep tonight, my stress is through the roof!! I keep telling myself not to stress over what I don't know...be positive but it's there nagging at me!
Just wondered if anyone else has gone through this? 
I have a lump in my throat that he says is normal but it's not getting better and I'm dealing with horrible acid reflux which I asked about today during our phone conversation, I'm told it's normal and I'm taking Zantac, sometimes twice a day and still suffering!! How long does it last?!?
Wish me luck!!?
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Hi! I had P/T, right side & isthmus removed Aug.12, I'm feeling better and went back to work this week! I saw my surgeon last Mon., Aug. 26 he is happy with my progress but my pathology report had not come in yet?! He said he'd call me with the results...well today I spoke with his nurse and he wants to see me....I go in Friday at 3:30pm....now I'm scared!! What can't he tell me on the phone?!? I'm not going to sleep tonight, my stress is through the roof!! I keep telling myself not to stress over what I don't know...be positive but it's there nagging at me!
> Just wondered if anyone else has gone through this?
> I have a lump in my throat that he says is normal but it's not getting better and I'm dealing with horrible acid reflux which I asked about today during our phone conversation, I'm told it's normal and I'm taking Zantac, sometimes twice a day and still suffering!! How long does it last?!?
> Wish me luck!!?
> Susanne (toddsgal)


Nothing like sitting on the edge of the bed! Yikes! Well..........................; the worst case scenario would be that they did find something and maybe you have to have the other side out?

I hope not.

One day to go so please please let us know. We all share your worry and concern...................big time!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I hate when they do that!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi. Well it is cancer and I have to have the rest removed!! I'm in shock!! Cried a bit but held back....so I know it's coming (I'll probably break down when I'm alone)
My husband is my rock and the best support 
My surgeon was wonderful and very apologetic....the pathologist found 2 cancer nodules hidden in the back of the right side!
So, he wants to wait three months because I'm still healing and he said any sooner is just too hard on the system....the cancer is slow growing, he said! So I'll take that as good.
I'm feeling better, still have a couple of stitches to come out.
Sorry....I'm just numb
Sue (toddsgal)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry. I know it's hard and shocking, but I'll still maintain getting rid of the gland in totality is a great long term move. You'll feel better, even if right now it sucks.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry. I know it's hard and shocking, but I'll still maintain getting rid of the gland in totality is a great long term move. You'll feel better, even if right now it sucks.


Thanks For the most part I'm okay, I know what to expect with the surgery this time!! But to hear that word, well it scared the heck out of me! I have a great surgeon and he said it is very slow growing (I didn't know there were 4 types of thyroid cancer) I do not know which type yet! But I now have a list of questions to ask. Yesterday I was just numb and in shock and really not expecting these results! My FNA came back clear?!?!

Thanks for the input...it helps to knw I'm not alone
Sue (toddsgal)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, FNAs use such a small needle that your doctor has to hit the cancerous part to get an accurate result.

Very likely, you have papillary, which has a very, very good prognosis.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Yeah, FNAs use such a small needle that your doctor has to hit the cancerous part to get an accurate result.
> 
> Very likely, you have papillary, which has a very, very good prognosis.


Thanks Joplin1975
I really feel comforted by your words!!
I don't knw what I'd do without this forum....it's been a great help!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Hi. Well it is cancer and I have to have the rest removed!! I'm in shock!! Cried a bit but held back....so I know it's coming (I'll probably break down when I'm alone)
> My husband is my rock and the best support
> My surgeon was wonderful and very apologetic....the pathologist found 2 cancer nodules hidden in the back of the right side!
> So, he wants to wait three months because I'm still healing and he said any sooner is just too hard on the system....the cancer is slow growing, he said! So I'll take that as good.
> ...


Aw!!! Darn it but we rather suspected this; sad but true! Too bad they did not do a TT at the time. I am glad you are going to wait 3 months though. You do need the recovery time.

We are here for you!! And........................good husbands are hard to find; hang on to him!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's not the news any of us wanted to hear, but we'll help you get through it!

If it helps, one of my friends was in the exact same situation as you two years ago. The FNA came back benign on the thyroid nodule, she went in for a partial removal because it was causing discomfort, and lo and behold, the pathology came back cancerous and she had to have the other half removed 6 weeks later. She said it was like someone knocked the wind out of her when the surgeon told her the path results and she was in a fog for the next few days. But the second surgery was much easier on her than the first and two years later, she's never felt better.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

That's really tough. But we're here for you.

Same thing happened to me a year ago - FNAs benign (all 3 of them!) and PT followed by completion - in my case about 6 weeks later. I can't say it's much fun having the same operation twice, but at least you know what you are up against and, as I said to the surgeon, there are only 2 halves to a thyroid, so this has to be it!

I know that numb feeling too. All I could say when my surgeon rang me to tell me they'd found PTC was "That wasn't supposed to happen." My poor husband must have thought I'd gone bonkers. You'll get your head round it given time - try to be kind to yourself in the meantime and get as well as you can before the second surgery.

I'm thinking of you.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

jenny v said:


> That's not the news any of us wanted to hear, but we'll help you get through it!
> 
> If it helps, one of my friends was in the exact same situation as you two years ago. The FNA came back benign on the thyroid nodule, she went in for a partial removal because it was causing discomfort, and lo and behold, the pathology came back cancerous and she had to have the other half removed 6 weeks later. She said it was like someone knocked the wind out of her when the surgeon told her the path results and she was in a fog for the next few days. But the second surgery was much easier on her than the first and two years later, she's never felt better.


Thanks to all of you or your support and wonderful words of encouragement!! Last night and today my in laws spent all their time with us!! I'm lucky to have all of you I'm exactly as you said ... in a fog!! The company keeps me pre-occupied and my mind off of it BUT once it's quiet my mind goes "there"!! I'm scared but I'll get through it

I'm afraid the next three months will be a roller coaster of emotion...I'll need o keep busy!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------

